# Herbert Kegel conducts Bach/ Johannes Passion, final choir Live, Leipzig 1972



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I thought I had heard all of Kegel's recorded works ... but found this on YouTube that I can't seem to find on any physical recording media (CD, Lp, tape on Kegel's typical labels: Weitblick, Capriccio, Edel Classics ). 
It may be sourced from some rare radio or tv station broadcast-use-only tape/Lp -- not sure??
Maybe one of the TC members knows more.






Quite a lovely performance !!


----------

